# Question about tests doctor recommended



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

My surgeon wants to do a Sitz marker test to determine transit time. That's fine, but she is saying that I can't take any products that help me go to the bathroom for 3 days prior and 5 days after the test. I'm not sure that I can do this as I rely so heavily on remedies to get me going to the bathroom. Has anyone ever done this? I've had a Sitz marker test before, but I did take all of my products. I guess that's why the test results were normal!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often if they want to do the colon removal surgery they do have to document that you don't have normal transit.The only way to know if it is really abnormal is to stop taking stuff (and suffer through it) as if you have normal transit surgery may not be an option.It can be pretty rough to make it past those few days and not have regular BM's but if you need an abnormal result for the surgical treatment to be approve you may have to figure out a way to make it through that.You might check in with him to make sure that the abnormal test result would be needed to move forward and isn't just doing the test for test's sake.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i took the sitz marker last november and my test instrucions were to abstain from taking laxatives or any other products that help me go for one day before the test--i think the three days before is a better idea, just to make sure the laxatives, products etc have been eliminated from your body and won't influence the test. and yes of course you can't take any of these during the test either. it's the only way you can get accurate test results. and yes as Kathleen said, it's hard but the results are well worth the struggle, imho!however i've never heard or read of instructions that say you can't take any laxatives etc AFTER the test is completed. after the test is all over--xrays done, etc??? wonder why they gave you this instruction??? after my test, both the ER doc (had to go to ER with severe impaction and urine retention) and my gastro said to go home and do a total clean out and to take whatever i needed in order to do that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My guess the 5 days after is really the 5 days after you take the sitz markers, not five days after the last X-ray.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hiya, like Annie I've also had the Sitz Marker test. I've actually had it done twice now actually. One was like you and taking no laxatives during the test. I was only told to stop taking laxatives during the test, so I continued as usual even taking laxatives the night before, but even with that I still retained 59/60 markers at day 5. Whilst going that long without a BM mad me feel quite ill and nauseous, it was quite a relief not to have the griping pain of taking laxatives, as the laxative I've been prescribed, sodium pico sulphate causes me severe abdominal pain. Although I had pain from the constipation, it was nowhere near as bad as combined with the pain of taking laxatives as well. After that transit test I was advised to start on a new medicine called Prucalopride, which is supposed to decrease the bowel transit time. However, because I had such a bad time with the transit test the previous time - I also had urine retention from being so badly constipated I loaded up on laxatives the week before it. My transit time was much improved this time - only 14 markers remaining after 45 days, but I think a large part of that may be down to the amount of laxatives I took before doing the test. What I'm trying to say is, go with your doctor's advice - what mine told me was wrong and I should have been abstaining from laxatives at least a day before the test, 3 is probably better to get it out of your system. As for not taking laxatives for 5 days afterwards, I think what they meant is the 5 days during the test where day 0 is the day you first take the capsules. Absolutely no way should you not be taking laxatives for 5 days afterwards, because I've you're anything like me you'll be so constipated you risk faecal impaction, not to mention very uncomfortable. What I did afterwards was take loads of Movicol (Miralax in the US) with plenty of water and a stimulant laxative that evening. Basically it's an uncomfortable test but you owe it to yourself to give them a proper representation of how bad your bowel problems are, so as bad as it might be not taking laxatives for a week, it's well worth it if it gets you a little further to getting the right treatment.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

* After 5 days, not 45 days LOL!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, I meant 3 days prior to swallowing the marker capsule and 5 days after swallowing, which would be considered during the test as it's the time before the x-ray to see where the markers are. Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Nicole Graziano said:


> My surgeon wants to do a Sitz marker test to determine transit time. That's fine, but she is saying that I can't take any products that help me go to the bathroom for 3 days prior and 5 days after the test. I'm not sure that I can do this as I rely so heavily on remedies to get me going to the bathroom. Has anyone ever done this? I've had a Sitz marker test before, but I did take all of my products. I guess that's why the test results were normal!


Nicole, I know that you can do it although it will not be pleasant. I have had to do the Sitzmarker test twice. Both times, I was given the same instructions as you. I did not have a bm for the three days prior to swallowing the markers or the five days that they were in my system. That is eight days without any kind of bm. It was uncomfortable, but at least you know that the test will give the doctors the best possible information about the root causes of your problem. The sitzmarker test was what finally allowed a doctor to figure out what was wrong with my colon. All 24 markers were still inside me after five days, leading to a diagnosis of colonic inertia. As soon as the final x-ray is completed, you can take whatever you need to take to clean yourself out. In my case, the radiologist saw a lot of stool buildup in my colon and was worried about an impaction. He sent me immeddiately to a prep area in the hospital where they gave me an enema and some magnesium citrate laxative to take at home.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

nicole--wishing you all the best with whatever you decide to do regarding the test...


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Sean-Thanks for the reply. What did they do to help you after getting the information from your Sitz marker test?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Nicole Graziano said:


> Sean-Thanks for the reply. What did they do to help you after getting the information from your Sitz marker test?


Those tests were 15 years ago. In that time, I have been prescribed Zelnorm, Amitiza, lactulose, miralax, and a host of other things. They either did not work or eventually stopped working. I was also offered surgery to remove most of my colon. I have not done that yet, but I am sure it will come to that some day. I have given up on doctor prescribed remedies. I now have to use three to four dulcolax tablets, either alone or in combination with magnesium citrate to have a bm. I use Dulcolax suppositories or enemas when an oral laxative is not convenient. I take something to make me "go" twice a week, and that seems to be enough to keep me healthy.


----------

